# Web n Walk



## Crothar (10. Oktober 2008)

Kurz um, ich lebe seit neuestem an ner Hauptstraße, Dsl beantragt, -> Fehlschlag, nicht verfügbar. Nun liebäugel ich mit webn walk,... kurz um kann man damit Wow spielen oder ist das so ne Pseudomasche? Mag keine Latenzen von 4000 haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ts geht in dem Falle nicht, das ist mir bewusst, jedoch rein um zu Spielen, quasi sich abzulenken?! I.O? Angegeben sind bis zu 6000 Dsl verbindung, glaub ich nicht wirklich da umts. ... 24 Monate Laufzeit ist hart. Jedoch netter Bonus ala mit Laptop kann man überall rein.... Zurück zu meiner Frage WoW geeignet oder nicht? Sprich Latenz unter 300 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Web n´walk vergleichbar mit DSl 6000 ist, wie du angibst dann wird WoW mit
120 ms max. möglich sein.

Ich spielte vor nicht mal 1 Jahr noch mit DSL 2000.


----------



## Crothar (10. Oktober 2008)

gebe ich nicht an, gibt die telekom an, und ich kanns nicht glauben, daher die nachfrage =)


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2008)

hört sich vielleicht dumm an, aber frag doch einfach mal in deinem T-Punkt nach, die werden dir wahrscheinlich schon die Infos geben können, ansonsten weiß ich es leider nicht.


----------



## Crothar (10. Oktober 2008)

Zum einen gibts das in der Stadt nicht, zum anderen sagt T- ja ja geht =)


----------



## Wagga (10. Oktober 2008)

Dann wirst du WoW damit mit guten Werten spielen können.

Mit DSL 2000 hatte ich höchstens 200 ms, da ist es noch spielbar merkt man kaum.
Und wenn WoW spinnt oder bei deinem ISP was nicht stimmt ist es egal was du hast da hast du mit DSL 16000 auch deine 3000-12000 ms egal wie schnell deine Verbindung ist.


----------



## eMJay (11. Oktober 2008)

Die Geschwindigkeit hat nichts mit der latenz zu tun man kann mit 1000 DSL mit 30 ms spielen wenn man es richtig einstellt. 

Zum Web and Walk.... lass die finger weg. Vorallem bei der T-Com hab ich hier schön öffters von Probs gelesen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Oktober 2008)

Web n Walk ist eigendlich nur fürs surfen gemacht und nicht gemacht zum zocken ich kann mich nur anschliessen lass die finger weg da von.


----------



## Atomi Gorgonnash (11. Oktober 2008)

also es kommt erstens drauf an in was für einer stadt du bist in karlsruhe zb hatte ich mit UMTS nen ping von 120 +ts war alles super jetzt in delmenhorst (bei bremen) nicht in der stadt sondern etwas auserhalb habe ich zwar ne hsdpa verbindung aber nen ping von 300-400 ohne ts raiden geht dann garnicht gehe ich 1 km weiter richtung innenstadt zu nem bekannten habe ich wieder mit hsdpa nen pung von 60 und ts wunderbar also es kommt immer drauf an wie weit der nächste mast weg ist und wieviele drauf zugreifen 

PS: ich kenne sehr viele die über umts / hsdpa spielen egal op t-mobile oder vodafon von den anderen ist die netzabdekung zu schwach ist meine meinung die meisten haben keine probs und du kannst es ja auch 2 wochen testen hast ja nen gesetzliches rückgaberecht


----------



## Crothar (12. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Antworten, nun hab ichs nochmal bei Tele 2 Probiert, sie wollten ne Rufnummer haben und techn. seie es mgl. aber ich geb den glauben schon auf =D Mfg


----------



## lavax (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele selber auch über UMTS (HSDAP) hab noch nie Probleme bei nem Raid + TS2 gehabt =)


PS: bin bei Vodafone


----------



## Vandana (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich benutze den Web'n'Walk von T
Bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt. Musst dich halt nur im Laden vergewissern, dass du auch wirklich vollen UMTS/HSDPA in deiner Wohnung hast. Auch solltest du wissen (was so nicht im Vertrag steht), dass du bei >10GB traffic im Monat auf GPRS/EDGE gedrosselt wirst. Aber selbst dann ist WoW zocken noch ohne Probleme möglich. Nur Surfen kannst eigentlich vergessen. Frag mich nicht wieso, ist aber so.


----------

